# Steering rack with torn boot - replace rack?



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

I recently discovered a torn boot on the rack and pinion of my 89 Sentra SE coupe. There is also a power steering fluid leak that I haven't yet figured out but I suspect the torn boot may be related to the fluid leak. Regardless whether the leak is coming from the rack, would it be better to replace the rack in this case (instead of just the boot)? I only got the car recently so I don't know how long the boot has been torn.

Also, looking at replacement remanufactured racks on rockauto I noticed the A-1 Cardone reman racks come in 2 significantly different prices-1 is Japan-built (part #261861) and costs $112 including a $30 core charge. The other is US-built (part #261863) and costs $273 which includes a $75 core charge. Is the US-built one superior to the Japan-built one? I obviously would prefer to spend $112 instead of $273, but this is the kind of job I'd rather do once and be done with it-even if it costs significantly more.

Any info or advice?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The reference to "Japan-built" and "US-built" are not where the parts are from but refer to where the vehicle that is getting the part was made. Back in the '80's, Sentras sold in the US were made in Smyrna, TN, as well as Japan, and some of the parts used on the US Sentras were not the same as those on the Japanese Sentras. So, it's not so much a matter of which rack is made better, but where your Sentra was made and which part fits it. This is easily determined by looking at the first digit of the VIN #. If your VIN starts with the letter "J," it was built in Japan. If it starts with the number "1," then is was built in the USA. Since you have the SE Coupe, it should be made in Japan.
As far as the torn bellows and whether to replace it, it all depends where your leak is at. If the rack & pinion end seal is leaking, then it would make sense to replace the rack & pinion. If it's not leaking, just replace the bellows; it's a lot cheaper and easier.


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the info! It does appear that it was built in Japan as you had surmised. After topping off the ps fluid I took it for a short drive and when I got back I checked the rack...there was power steering fluid leaking out of the boot. How can I tell if it's the end seal that's leaking? Get it on a lift or something and take a closer inspection? Does the boot hold power steering fluid? I have a bit of experience working on cars but very little experience with steering racks, so any info is greatly appreciated!

Thanks again, 
Trevor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's coming out of the boot, then the seal in the rack and pinion has failed. The boot isn't intended to hold oil, just keep out the dirt. The rack and pinion either needs to be rebuilt or replaced.


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

Ehhh, I kind of suspected that might be the case. Is that a difficult job, in your experience?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

Another question: Is there a particular company you would order a replacement steering rack from? Considering how expensive the OEM ones appear to be, it would appear to make the most sense to go with a remanufactured rack or rebuild mine, which I have no experience with. I know reman parts can be hit or miss, but is there any company that seems any more reliable than the rest?

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't call it an easy job. The hardest part is dealing with the connection of the splined shaft of the R&P with the end of the steering column joint between the tight confines of the firewall and back of the transmission. But, it's certainly "do-able" by the average shade tree mechanic with some patience, As far as the reman. units, the A1-Cardone parts are pretty good. I noticed Rockauto.com has a Beck~Arnley reman. and their parts, in my experience, have always been very good, but I'm never purchased a R&P from them so I can't say it's any better than the A1-Cardone or not. Both have 3-year/36000 mile warranties, which is pretty good. I would probably pick up a couple of new outer tie rods if ordering from Rockauto. The Raybestos units at $8 ea. is a pretty good deal, but if you want the best, go with Moog.


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your advice! 

I remember changing out a power steering gear box on my old 77 Sunbird and the biggest difficulty in the job was getting the steering column joint to line up and actually go into the gear box. Sounds like a similar situation here. I'll probably go with the Cardone rack, and Moog outer tie rods. I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions! Thanks, and I'll report back when I get a chance to replace the rack...

Trevor


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good luck! Also make sure your R&P mount bushings are in good shape (remember, they are likely to be as old as the car!) and check your P/S hoses. After 20 years, they can get really hard and brittle. Most if not all are available through Nissan, still. Use a site like NissanPartsZone.com for their parts diagrams to help identify any hoses you need.


----------



## frunch (Jul 15, 2012)

Good advice! I figure if I'm going to go to the trouble of replacing the rack I should probably go ahead and replace the pressure and return hoses while I'm at it. Do you think it's worthwhile to add an inline magnetic filter for the ps fluid? That would be installed on the return line, right?

Thanks,
Trevor


----------

